# plowing with a manual trans



## optimax (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone have experience plowing with a manual shift trans?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Many of us do, myself included


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Most start that way if you are old school...I don't plow manual but have driven daily that way since I was 15 and a half. I would recommend an automatic transmission because manual isn't bad...UNTIL...dun dun dunnnn....the 16th hour you've been plowing non-stop. It saves tranies though. Although I'd rather save my knees. Good habits when you drive will keep an automatic going for ever. It's things like shifting while still moving the opposite direction, and rocking the truck that kill trucks...my father does both and costs me more money than anyone I know! (or at least he will when he finishes off our z71). Never tranny brake either....needless to say tho...its just stupid.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

If Thats what you have and you want to plow w/ it, it will work fine. Just behave w/ the clutch. My big red ugly truck has a man. 5speed. This is handy because If I break a trip spring on the plow I can just take the clutch spring to replace it DOH !


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

DaytonBioLawns;1076264 said:


> Most start that way if you are old school...I don't plow manual but have driven daily that way since I was 15 and a half. I would recommend an automatic transmission because manual isn't bad...UNTIL...dun dun dunnnn....the 16th hour you've been plowing non-stop. It saves tranies though. Although I'd rather save my knees. Good habits when you drive will keep an automatic going for ever. It's things like shifting while still moving the opposite direction, and rocking the truck that kill trucks...my father does both and costs me more money than anyone I know! (or at least he will when he finishes off our z71). Never tranny brake either....needless to say tho...its just stupid.


Haha funny you mention the dad thing. My dad still seems to thinks he's running a enduro race.. He gets it done though.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Do a search!!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Sep 5, 2009)

DaytonBioLawns;1076264 said:


> Most start that way if you are old school...I don't plow manual but have driven daily that way since I was 15 and a half. I would recommend an automatic transmission because manual isn't bad...UNTIL...dun dun dunnnn....the 16th hour you've been plowing non-stop. It saves tranies though. Although I'd rather save my knees. Good habits when you drive will keep an automatic going for ever. It's things like shifting while still moving the opposite direction, and rocking the truck that kill trucks...my father does both and costs me more money than anyone I know! (or at least he will when he finishes off our z71). Never tranny brake either....needless to say tho...its just stupid.


Yep.. careful use of auto will make it last a long time.. although personally I do normally prefer manual 5 speed. (but it can get tiresome after long days)


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I plow with a manual, just converted my truck from an auto to manual so I could plow with it.... I like it alot better then an auto


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I started plowing with a manual. Actually my first 3 plow trucks were sticks. But the older I get the more I like automatics. I'm to old to keep pushing that damn clutch in.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i plow with a manuel, love it. my dad on the other hand wont even move my truck or get in it. he also loves plowing and every time i plow the driveway hes like a lost dog in the front window lol. like others have said you take care of any tranny and it will do the same back!


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Manuals are great. But if I had tons of cash to always buy the best, I would always run a allison auto. Chevy the Heart beat of America.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Converted mine to manual after the auto went out. Manual is the only way to go.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Auto trans, 4 wheel high, and fish stick style controller


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

my jeep is 6 speed manual. only downfall is after big storm your leg is sore!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

KMBertog;1084963 said:


> my jeep is 6 speed manual. only downfall is after big storm your leg is sore!


you get used to it after awhile


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a manual in my dump. It's really tough to pull long hours though. I have two seperate sticks on my right, to operate the plow, (up/down & left/right) then the stick shift. Sometimes I think it would be simpler to fly a helicopter.


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

yea i have a pickup thats a stick and it has the old western cable plow


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Riverview- That sounds like my first plow truck 1967 F-250 stick manual brakes and steering equipped with meyers t-5 pump and 7.5 plow older guys will know that the t-5 was just raise and lower! Thats when plowing was work and shoveling was almost easier!


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

That truck seems to make the snow storm last even longer when your tired.,


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

My 95' rust bucket of a dump it a stick. Honestly, driving both that and the auto in the 03' on 24 hour shifts the stick is easier of the right arm. It is much easier having your arm lower and moving the stick from 1st to R then constantly putting the shifter from D to R. The manual is much more smooth and efficient overall.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Learned to plow in a dump with a standard- Ram is auto. Both have advantages, but as long as the truck is up to the task and you don;t abuse the auto it'll be fine.

FWIW, my MM1 control stick is mounted on the left of the dash, just as the old Dump was so I can steer and shift with the right hand while working the blade with the left - always seemed easier to me than watching so many try working the shift and wrapping the fish-stik cord around the steering wheel...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I've never plowed with a stick, I've driven a stick and I've plowed. It seems like it would take some getting used to plowing and sifting unless you had meyers alm controller.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

3 out of 4 of my trucks are sticks with Meyer Slick Stik Controllers....Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

My wife use to plow with a jeep wrangler stick for eight hours straight. Never seemed to bother her, and she's a small girl.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

shopping for a newer truck now, 6.7 cummins and a beautiful 6 speed behind it with jake! i love manual

yup just realized how old of a post this was!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

plowed a stick,as a matter of fact,both my plow trucks were manuals for my first 10 or 12 years of pushin the white stuff! I loved em;I thought I would never plow a auto.I was able to control the blade(old cable type control)shift the truck,and drink a coffee,all at the same time.
Now I look back,how the hell did I do it? Oh,how its changed!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

thesnowman269;1076641 said:


> I plow with a manual, just converted my truck from an auto to manual so I could plow with it.... I like it alot better then an auto


I have both I HATE the auto for plowing.
Thats ME.

You? do you NORMALLY drive an auto? if so you better get an auto !


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

EvenCutLawnCare;1094969 said:


> 3 out of 4 of my trucks are sticks with Meyer Slick Stik Controllers....Wouldn't have it any other way!


So are mine! A manual tranny with a Slick Stick is the best setup I have ever used. The only negative is when you are driving down the road at 55mph and reach for the shifter and miss and hit the Slick Stick and the plow drops. At night, it looks like the worlds biggest 4th of July sparkler!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

KMBertog;1084963 said:


> my jeep is 6 speed manual. only downfall is after big storm your leg is sore!





thesnowman269;1085002 said:


> you get used to it after awhile


That you will.

My truck is a 6sp. I don't plow all wild and western so usually only use 1/2 and reverse.
As for the comments about other drivers tearing your truck up...... owners usually tend to take better care of the equipment than the help ever will.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

BPS#1;1398462 said:


> That you will.
> 
> My truck is a 6sp. I don't plow all wild and western so usually only use 1/2 and reverse.
> As for the comments about other drivers tearing your truck up...... *owners usually tend to take better care of the equipment than the help ever will*.


Absolutley. Ive got a auto in my dump with the handheld western controller. I used to hold the controller in my left hand and shift and steer with the right...that didnt last long.

I take it nice and easy when i plow my lots. always stop fully then shift, never drive too fast. it also doesnt help that I cant see a damn thing behind me.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Why can't you see? Looks like both doors have big mirrors on them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First 16 years plowed with a stick and it had a hydro Fisher on it. Best of both worlds.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

My first plow trucks were auto...after a while i noticed the trans was first quick shift to second, stop then rev. Like a hundred times a night. I droped it dwn into first but that didnt last to long. One thing i noticed was after going into a pile the rpms would stay up. After a 30 sec pause it would calm down....i didnt like this. So fast foward to my last truck....manual with a granny first gear. LOVED IT i control the speed, i can shift if i want. I can start out in any gear i want. Only 2 issues i have found...1 at least one time my first time out i forget the clutch...2 trying to push snow over the curb...AINT gunna happen. So ill never go back to auto...my .02


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Love a stick but if you going get one best get a truck with high gears so can back up kinda fast 
Everything I drive is a stick So I guess my leg is strong My knee doesnt hurt after long night
With a stick you can push a heavier load with out spinning out like a auto Auto break traction easyer


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

sticks back up really slow... but my primary truck is a stick. go figure


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

My ranger is a stick. I like it. Mainly because I dont trust autos for this type of work, especially in a light duty truck!

I find that changing from forwads to reverse is very fast also


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Slow reverse............ I plow by the hour. I'm good.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

BPS#1;1399174 said:


> Slow reverse............ I plow by the hour. I'm good.


Most of mine are seasonal, so as much as I hate to, I disagree!!! My dump has a 5 speed, so the reverse gear is the same as the creeper. It takes 5 minutes to cover a small lot in reverse, Lol Other than that, I have no complaints. My dump in creeper gear being pushed by a big block Chevy (454) can push a heck of a pile of snow. It has all the benefits of a diesel without the maintenance expense. The only negative is that it gets like 5MPG, so whenever you drive by a gas station, the wheel goes on auto pilot and turns in and stops right at the pump, Lol


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I usually get twice that plowing, and 3 times that on the road.

The diesel doesn't seem so expensive when you look at it that way.

Because of the slow reverse I try not to spend too much time in reverse.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mounted my controller right on shifter.Best set-up I've run. Like others have said 5mph reverse is kind of silly.


----------

